# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τρίτη "απόπειρα" αναπαραγωγής!

## ndlns

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, όπως θα καταλάβατε από τον τίτλο, είναι η τρίτη χρονιά που θα προσπαθήσω να ζήσω την όμορφη αυτή διαδικασία. Δυστυχώς στις δύο προηγούμενες δεν τα κατάφερα.
 Κι επειδή όλα τα πλάσματα της φύσης αναπαράγονται, εκτός από τα καναρίνια μου, αποφάσισα να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα για να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια των πιο έμπειρων και να σας παρουσιάσω τα όποια αποτέλεσμα. 
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν φέτος με δύο ζευγάρια. 
Το πρώτο είναι τιμπράντο που μου χάρισαν ο Παναγιώτης (oasis) το θηλυκό και ο Δημήτρης (jk21) το αρσενικό.
Το δεύτερο ζευγάρι είναι κοινά που είχα από πέρυσι.
Έχει γίνει διατροφική προετοιμασία τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες. Τα πουλιά είναι σε εξηντάρες ζευγαρώστρες. Τα είχα με το αδιαφανές χώρισμα μέχρι αρχές Μαρτίου. Τα αρσενικά κελαηδούσαν συνέχεια όσο δεν βλεπόταν. Τώρα, τα έχω χωρισμένα με κάγκελα μόνο και τα αρσενικά μουγκάθηκαν. Τι κάνω από εδώ και πέρα; Πότε τα ενώνω; Περιμένω να δω ταΐσματα ή κάτι άλλο; Να βάλω από τώρα φωλιές στις θηλυκές; 
Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο, αλλά οι απορίες είναι πολλές και δεν θα την αντέξω άλλη μία αποτυχία!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Βάλε φωλιές και όταν δεις να την στρώνουν ένωσέ τα....ή αν ταίζοντε από τα κάγκελα μπορείς να τα ενώσεις και από τώρα και να περιμένεις βάζοντας και φωλιά.Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά φέτος!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Βγάλε το ευλογημένο το χώρισμα άσε τον αρσενικό με τη θηλυκιά να φτιάξουν μαζί την φωλιά

----------


## ndlns

Εντάξει παιδιά, τα ζευγάρια ενώθηκαν και μπήκαν φωλιές. Για να δούμε... Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας. Είπαμε ... Είμαστε νεούδια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νίκο εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να καταφέρουν τα πουλάκια σου να γίνουν γονείς με υγιή μικρά! Καταλαβαίνω τη λαχτάρα σου για επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή, χαλαρά και χωρίς άγχος και όλα θα γίνουν! 
Έχεις πολλά παιδιά εδώ να σε συμβουλέψουν!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη αρχη και καλη επιτυχια

----------


## steliosjey

Καλή επιτυχία Νικόλα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο καλή αρχή να έχεις στην αναπαραγωγική σου προσπάθεια! Καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγαράκια σου.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Νεοτερα απο Ελευσινα;  :Happy:

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, έχω ενώσει τα πουλιά εδώ και τρεις μέρες. Έβαλα εξωτερικές φωλιές κλειστού τύπου και νήματα. Φωλιά δεν έχει χτίσει κανένα ζευγάρι. Τα κοινά είχαν σκορπίσει το νήμα σε όλο το κλουβί, αλλά φωλιά τίποτα. Στα τιμπράντο έχω δει ταΐσματα, αλλά ως εκεί... Τι να πω; Συνεχίζω με φουλ διατροφή και περιμένω... Άσχετο, πειράζει που έχω βάλει τσόχα μέσα στις φωλιές; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Υπομονή,

----------


## jk21

Οχι αν τους ενοχλουσε αυτο , θα την πετουσαν και αν την εχεις πιασμενη , θα εβρισκες καθαρα σημαδια τραβηγματος .Συνηθως τα περισσοτερα τη δεχονται την τσοχα

----------


## ndlns

Οπότε ...Υπομονή. Κάτι άλλο που θα έπρεπε να κάνω; Μέχρι και δεύτερη φωλιά εσωτερική έβαλα στα κοινά μήπως και δεν τους άρεσε η έξω... Επειδή είδα πολλά νήματα σκόρπια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οικονομια ... εγω τουλαχιστον συνηθως ετσι κανω .Μεχρι να δω ορεξεις για φωλια , δινω περισσοτερο βαμβακι (οχι πολυ , για να μην το βαλουν αποτομα μονο αυτο και την τελειωσουν ) και λιγο νημα .Οταν δω να ξεκινουν φωλια , μπαινει αρκετο νημα και λιγο βαμβακι για τα τελειωματα 

Mετα τιμης

Fon Mitso Soible   

Kαλημερα Νικο , καλημερα Gbc !   ::

----------


## ndlns

Κύριε Soible, εγώ έβαλα και βαμβάκι αλλά και νήμα, γιατί δεν ήξερα ότι θα το σκορπίσουν χωρίς λόγο. Έλλειψη εμπειρίας βλέπετε... Τώρα που το γνωρίζω θα πάρουμε νέα μέτρα...  

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Status update. Η κανάρα στα κοινά έφτιαξε την εσωτερική φωλιά τελικά, αλλά όταν την κοίταξα αργότερα είχε πετάξει πάλι όλο το υλικό κάτω, στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Γιατί; Παίζει; Μήπως πρέπει να το ξαναβάλω εγώ στη φωλιά;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά, μόνο από θεωρητικές γνώσεις, είτε δεν είναι έτοιμη και απλά παίζει είτε κατά λάθος παρέσυρε το νήμα εκτός. Έχεις κόψει τα νύχια τους πριν την αναπαραγωγή; Μήπως είναι μεγάλα;

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, δεν σκέφτηκα να τους κόψω τα νύχια. Τελικά δεν έκανα τίποτα και την ξαναέστρωσε. Μπορεί να μην της άρεσε, τι να πω... Πρώτη φορά είναι...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι Νίκο, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Πότε προλαβαίνει ρε παιδί μου όμως και την ετοιμάζει, σε μισή μέρα. Δεινοί κατασκευαστές. Καλή τύχη αυτή τη φορά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Κι εγώ δεν το περίμενα να κάνει τόσο γρήγορα! Νόμιζα ότι παίρνει χρόνο. Όμως τελικά κάνουν πολύ γρήγορα. Βασικά ασχολούνται μόνο με αυτό. Λίγο φαγητό και συνεχίζουμε... Περιμένω να δω πως θα είναι αύριο το πρωί. Θα συνεχίσει ή είμαστε έτοιμοι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Νικο για μένα βάλε εσωτερική φωλιά και στα τιμπραντο!
Για κάποιο λόγο στις εσωτερικές φωλιές πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα, δοκίμασε το

----------


## ndlns

Στέφανε, το έκανα από χθες και σήμερα χτίζει κι αυτή φωλιά! Τσάμπα πήγα και αγόρασα εξωτερικές... Άντε να δούμε. Καλά πάνε τα πράγματα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Οι δύο φωλίτσες μας είναι έτοιμες! Τώρα περιμένουμε τα αυγουλάκια... Αν έρθουν, τα αντικαθιστώ με ψεύτικα ή όχι; Η αντικατάσταση πρέπει να γίνει το πρωί ή μπορώ και το μεσημέρι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Νικο φετος ετοιμασου για μωρα!!


Τα αυγα τωρα, παρτα μονο πρωι και παρε μονο τα δυο, στο 3ο γυρνα τα πισω.
Αν εχεις φοβο ή ενδοιασμο μην πειραζεις τιποτα!

Κοιτα να εχουν ησυχια

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να έχω μωρά να χαρώ κι εγώ λίγο... Να δεις πως κάνει ο μικρός. Όλη την ώρα παρακολουθεί μέσα από το σπίτι τι κάνει κάθε ζευγάρι και μου δίνει αναφορά! Για​ τα αυγά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω γιατί δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και, έτσι όπως είναι οι φωλιές, δεν έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση. Φοβάμαι μην κάνω καμιά ζημιά...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα τι live camera και παραμύθια. Χαίρομαι πραγματικά όταν τα παιδάκια το απολαμβάνουν τόσο πολύ! Αν πάντως δεν είσαι σίγουρος για την αντικατάσταση, μην το κάνεις. Αν θες στην επόμενη γέννα που θα έχεις μία εμπειρία το δοκιμάζεις.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Μην κανεις αντικατασταση και γω αυτο λεω !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό να γεμίσουν οι φωλίτσες!!!

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνα. Από εσένα δεν έχουμε ακούσει ακόμη νέα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είμαι ακόμη στο debate Νίκο και μιας και ο καιρός ακόμα δεν είναι σταθερά καλός και τα πουλάκια είναι έξω, έχω ακόμα λίγο περιθώριο να αποφασίσω!

----------


## ndlns

Η κανάρα στα τιμπράντο κοιμάται στη φωλιά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πρωί θα κάνει αυγό; Σ' αυτό το ζευγάρι πάντως έχω δει μόνο ταΐσματα, βατεμα καθόλου... Ο αρσενικός είναι πυρωμένος και την κυνηγάει, αυτή όμως τίποτα! Δημήτρη, αν και μικρός, τον βλέπω αγριεμένο... Χαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

κατα  90 % το πρωι θα εχεις αυγο και κατα 99 % σε ενα τριημερο σιγουρα 

εχουν βατευτει απλα ειναι ντροπαλα και το κανουν στα κρυφα χαχαχα

----------


## ndlns

Χαχαχα. Έχω βάλει ακοίμητο φρουρό, τον μικρό. Δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτα! Τώρα μου λέει ότι είδε ...να το κάνουν! Εμένα ντρέπονται φαίνεται! Για να δούμε το πρωί...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα παρεούλα. Από αλλού το περίμενα, από αλλού μου ήρθε... Το πρώτο αυγουλάκι το πήρα στα κοινά! Κοινά - τιμπράντο 1-0. Για να δούμε ποιος θα κερδίσει την ασυλία... Ουπς, μπερδεύτηκα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Γεια σας και πάλι. Να σας πω τα νέα μας. Στα κοινά τα αυγά έγιναν 3 και, όπως καταλάβατε από την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία, αποφάσισα να τα παίρνω. Λέω αύριο, που θα έχει κάνει το τέταρτο, να της τα βάλω όλα. Τι λέτε; Πάντως μέχρι σήμερα η κανάρα κάνει κάτι περίεργο, στα μάτια μου τουλάχιστον... Ενώ κοιμάται τα βράδια στη φωλιά και πιθανότατα κλωσσάει, παρόλα αυτά περνάει αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας κλωσσώντας στην γωνία του κλουβιού κι όχι στη φωλιά... Δείτε τη φωτογραφία. 
Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό; Να βάλω τα αυγά αύριο ή να περιμένει να στρωθεί πρώτα;
Στα τιμπράντο δεν υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη. Ήμουν άρρωστος και από το κρεβάτι που τα έβλεπα δεν είχαν​ καμία ... επαφή. Ο κύριος την κυνηγάει κι αυτή τίποτα. Όταν πάει στη φωλιά αυτή κουνάει τα φτερά και του τσιρίζει, αλλά δεν πάει αυτός! Από αυγά τίποτα φυσικά και δεν έχει ξανακοιμηθεί στη φωλιά εκτός από εκείνη τη βραδιά πριν τρεις μέρες!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να ξυπνησεις νωρις το πρωι και να της δωσεις ασβεστιο στο στομα .Ακομα και τωρα αν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα τρομαξεις ολα . Και λιγο λαδι να σταξεις στην αμαρα , κρατωντας το πουλι για λιγο με την αμαρα προς τα πανω και το κεφαλι κατω .Το πουλι φοβαμαι οτι εχει δυστοκια ή δεν μπορει να σχηματισει αυγο απο ελλειψη ή δυσαπορροφηση ασβεστιου .Το βλεπω φουσκωμενο κατω και ειναι συνηθης κινηση να πηγαινουν στον πατο .Χρειαζεται πολυ ζεστη . Almora plus στο στομα αν δεν πηγαινει ποτιστρα και το πρωι να παρεις και καστορελαιο

Δες εδω  *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής


*

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, Δημήτρη, καμία σχέση! Το έχει συνήθειο η κυρία! Το έκανε και κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα αυτό. Κάθε μέρα κάνει το αυγουλάκι της και μετά κλωσσάει τα ...πατώματα! Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση. Γιατί το κάνει όμως; Να της βάλω τα αυγά αύριο ή να την περιμένω πότε θα αποφασίσει να στρωθεί στη φωλιά κανονικά;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι . Αν το αυγο που θα κανει το πρωι ειναι πιο γαλαζωπο απο τα αλλα , τοτε ναι επεστρεψε τα ολα .Αν οχι  , τοτε ασε να δεις αν θα καθησει μονιμα πανω του και αν ναι βαλτα το μεσημερι .Αν οχι , μαλλον ερχεται και αλλο την επομενη .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση οποια απ τις γνωμες που ακουσεις απο τα αλλα μελη  , κρινεις οτι πρεπει να ακολουθησεις , οκ θα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως .Μην αγχωνεσαι .Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει εμενα ειναι να ξυπνησεις το πρωι και να ειναι αυτη καλα

----------


## nikolaslo

Μερικα πουλια εχουν το θεμα του πατου π.χ. το δικο μου αρσενικο σπανια κελαιδαει πανω στο κλαδι του αρεσει ο πατος  αλλα εδω το θυληκο σου φαίνεται φουσκομενο και αυτο σημαίνει οτι μαλλον κατι το ενοχλει....εκτος και αν τα χτυπάει ο ηλιος

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα. Όπως σας τα έλεγα. Η κυρία είναι μια χαρά και στη φωλιά της. Άλλωστε, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, όσο γεννάει αυγά της δίνω ασβέστιο στο νερό και τσιμπάει αρκετό σουπιοκόκαλο. Έχει απλά αυτή την περίεργη συνήθεια! Αλλωστε είναι αρκετά δραστήρια. Τρώει, πίνει και μετά πηγαίνει πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο και κάθεται, όχι όπου να ναι... Φουσκώνει όπως όταν κλωσσάει. Μοιάζει δηλαδή να φεύγει από την κανονική φωλιά και να πηγαίνει σε μια φανταστική, στο ίδιο πάντα σημείο και να κλωσσάει! Ήλιο έχουν κάποιες ώρες τα πουλιά, αλλά αυτή το κάνει και τις ώρες που δεν χτυπάει ο ήλιος. Κανένα από τα άλλα τρία πουλιά δεν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο... Οπότε, περιμένω, παίρνω και το σημερινό αυγό, και αν τη δω να κάθεται σταθερά της τα βάζω.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δεν πρόλαβα το δεκάλεπτο και γι αυτό κάνω καινούργιο ποστ. Ξεκίνησε και η τιμπράντο! Σήμερα πήρα το πρώτο αυγουλάκι. Για άσπορα τα κόβω βέβαια, αλλά θα δούμε...
Η άλλη δεν έχει σηκωθεί από τη φωλιά. Της πήρα το αυγό και ξανάκατσε. Χρώμα ίδιο, οπότε περιμένω το επόμενο αύριο...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο , καλη συνεχεια !!! Να συνεχισεις το ασβεστιο κανονικα

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά το κορίτσι μου το έχει πάρει στα ζεστά το κλώσσημα και μάλλον την ανησύχησα για την φωτογράφηση...
Τέσσερα τελικά τα αυγουλάκια και να δούμε αν έχουμε ένσπορα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε με το καλό, λίγες μέρες αναμονή πλέον!  :Big Grin:  Μου αρέσει που της έχεις άμεση πρόσβαση στο σουπιοκόκκαλο για ανεφοδιασμό. Πρόσεξε μόνο όταν βγουν νεοσσοί και αρχίσουν να μεγαλώνουν μην το λερώνουν εκεί που είναι.

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να έχουμε γεννητούρια! Αυτό που λες για το σουπιοκόκαλο δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Ας έρθουν με το καλό και το παίρνω... Αλλωστε, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά η κυρία προτιμάει το άλλο σουπιοκόκαλο του κλουβιού, που είναι στην απέναντι γωνία. Εκείνο το έχει εξαφανίσει...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alexakostoni

Άντε άντε με το καλό σου εύχομαι φέτος να είναι η καλή σού!! 

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό εύχομαι!!

----------


## ndlns

Ναιιιιιιι! Έχουμε το πρώτο μας μωράκι! Στα κοινά, από τα τέσσερα αυγά, βγήκε μόνο το ένα από χθες που έλειπα! Τα υπόλοιπα τρία δυστυχώς... Παίζει να έκανα εγώ κάποιο λάθος στην αντικατάσταση με ψεύτικα; Όπως και να έχει είμαστε οικογενειακώς πολύ χαρούμενοι. Φωτογραφίες του μωρού αύριο. Μόλις έφτασα από ταξίδι και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλήσω άλλο. Μόνο αυγοτροφούλα έβαλα και τα άφησα στην ησυχία τους.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

σε ποιο αυγο καθησε μονιμα πανω στα αυγα η θηλυκια και τι ημερομηνια ειχαμε τοτε;

----------


## ndlns

Κάθισε στο τρίτο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ημερομηνία 17/3. Όμως τα πραγματικά αυγά της τα έπαιρνα και καθόταν στα ψεύτικα. Της έβαλα τα δικά της στις 19/3. Χθες, που περίμενα να εκκολαφθούν, έστειλα ένα φίλο και μου είπε τα ευχάριστα! Εγώ σήμερα το είδα. Είναι ζωηρό και ανοίγει το στόμα του για φαγητό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα κοιταξες μονο το πρωι ; χτες συμπληρωσε 13 μερες .Βγαινουν στη διαρκεια της 14ης και το λογικο ηταν μεχρι χτες το βραδυ ή σημερα το πρωι να βγουν αλλα μην αποκλειεις καποια καθυστερηση ,γιατι ο καιρος δεν ηταν και ο πιο ζεστος

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, κοίταξα τώρα, πριν λίγο που γύρισα από Τρίκαλα. Ίσα που πρόλαβα τη μέρα. Μόνο ένα είδα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εκεί που δεν περίμενα μωρά, εκεί έχω περισσότερα! Στα τιμπράντο, που δεν είχα δει βάτεμα, βγήκαν σήμερα 2 πανέμορφα μικρούλια!     Είχαν τρια αυγά και ένα είχα σπάσει εγώ στην αντικατάσταση... Ξέχασα να πάρω φωτογραφίες. Θα το κάνω αργότερα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πω πω αρχιζουμε σιγα σιγα 
Υγεια πανω απο ολα στα μικρουλια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο καλή συνέχεια! Να σου ζήσουν! Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες των μικρών σου.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη. Ακολουθεί φωτορεπορτάζ...
Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι τα δύο τιμπράντο και η δεύτερη το ένα και μοναδικό κοινό...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ λείπω σε διακοπές κι η τύχη μου δουλεύει... Από φωτογραφίες που μου στείλανε, δείτε πως μεγάλωσαν!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

kαλοκλαρωτα νικο!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι κουκλια. Το κίτρινο τους είναι πολύ έντονο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εγω μολις γυρισα Νικο ... και ξαναφευγω ... τα νεα μου θα τα πω στο αντιστοιχο θεμα μου  :Happy:  

Με το καλο να γυρισεις και να τα βρεις στο κλαρι !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί, έτοιμα είναι!

----------


## ndlns

Να σας πω τα νέα μας. Σήμερα επέστρεψα από Τρίκαλα και είδα για πρώτη φορά τα πουλάκια μου μεγάλα! Έχουν κλαρώσει και τα τρία! 
 Έχω όμως ένα πρόβλημα. Στα κοινά είχα πει στο φίλο που τάιζε τα πουλιά όσο έλειπα να βάλει νέα φωλιά όταν ο μικρός έγινε 17 ημερών. Όμως η κανάρα ξαναγέννησε στην παλιά φωλιά. Έχει 5 αυγά, αλλά είναι φουλ στην κουτσουλιά, τόσο η φωλια, όσο και τα αυγά. Τι κάνουμε τώρα; Αφαίρεσα τη νέα φωλιά, αφού δεν τη χρησιμοποιεί. Την παλιά μπορώ να την καθαρίσω ή την​ αφήνω ως έχει;

Η θηλυκιά τιμπράντο έχει κάτι ξερά αίματα πάνω από το ράμφος, σαν σπυράκια που μάτωσαν! Για αυτήν θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία αύριο σε σχετικό θέμα. Δεν μπορούμε ούτε διακοπές να πάμε... Όλα στραβά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Για τα αιματα ας δουμε και βλεπουμε ...


Για τη φωλια αν μιλουσαμε για καρδερινα , θα σου λεγα αστην και οτι γινει αν και δεν ειναι και τοσο υγιεινο , γιατι ειναι πουλια ευαισθητα σε τετοιους χειρισμους .Δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω προβληματικη αντιδραση και στα καναρινια , αλλα πιστευω οτι αν στρωσεις πανω σε τσοχα με λιγο  νημα ή τριμμενο βαμβακι και στριμμενο κυκλικα με μια λαμπα φωτισμου στο σχημα κανονικης φωλιας και βαλεις ακριβως στην ιδια θεση (και με ιδιο τυπο φωλιας ) τα αυγα , μαλλον θα καθησει ξανα κανονικα (μην μετακινησεις κλουβι ) .Αν δεν καθεται βαλε σε κανενα 20 λεπτο την παλια φωλια και θα καθησει κατα 99 % σε αυτη , ομως δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω το 1%

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά τη φωλιά δεν την άλλαξα αλλά την καθάρισα όσο μπορούσα όταν την πήρα για ωοσκόπηση. Μέσα ήταν αρκετά καθαρή. Η ωοσκόπηση έδειξε τρία ένσπορα από τα έξι αυγά σίγουρα. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα. Δυστυχώς σήμερα βρήκα στη σχάρα ένα αυγό σπασμένο και ήταν ένσπορο. Πριν 10 λεπτά ήταν οκ. Να φταίει ο αρσενικός ή ο μικρός της πρώτης γέννας; (είναι 27 ημερών). Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να τους χωρίσω από τη θηλυκιά που κλωσσάει; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο αυτο που επεσε κατω και εσπασε ηταν ματωμενο ;

----------


## ndlns

Ναι, ήταν στα πρώτα στάδια ανάπτυξης. Είχε πολύ λίγο αίμα και το έμβρυο ήταν μικροσκοπικό. Τι λες για τη σκέψη μου; Να τα χωρίσω; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν ηταν ματωμενο , τοτε δεν ηταν σταματημενη η εκκολαψη . Χωρισε πατερα και μικρα να ειναι μαζι του αλλα μονο σε ωρα που εισαι εκει και θα δεις οτι δεν θα ενοχληθει το θηλυκο να παρατησει τα αυγα .Συνηθως το δεχονται , αλλα οχι μακρια τους .Στην ιδια ζευγαρωστρα .Οχι παντα .Μην εισαι σιγουρος ομως οτι ο θυτης ειναι τα μικρα ή ο πατερας .Να βαλεις και ενα μικρο ποσοστο στη μανα .Πολλες πτωσεις αυγων ακουω τελευταια , που συμπεφτουν με μια περιοδο με αρκετα ενηλικα να πεθαινουν ενω εχουν μικρα ...

----------


## ndlns

Μερικές οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες, λίγο πριν απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά. Μεγαλώσαμε! 
 Τα κοινά 

Και τα τιμπράντο 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τα μικρά μπήκαν σε δικό τους κλουβί σήμερα. Οι πρώτες μας φωτογραφίες... Πως μας βλέπετε; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά το πουλάκι που βρίσκεται τέρμα δεξιά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και τέρμα αριστερά στη δεύτερη! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά το πουλάκι που βρίσκεται τέρμα δεξιά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και τέρμα αριστερά στη δεύτερη! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!


Μα το δες; ξεχωρίζει πραγματικά! Μοντέλο!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Ευθύμη, αυτό μου αρέσει κι εμένα! Είναι πανέμορφο σπουργιτοκάναρο! Αν και μοιάζει πολύ με τον αδερφό του, μια κίτρινη πινελιά στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού, με κάνει να τα ξεχωρίζω...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Φτου φτου κατι μουρες !!

HelloWorld

----------


## ndlns

Σήμερα έσκασε το πρώτο αυγό της δεύτερης γέννας στα κοινά. Περιμένουμε αλλά τρία... Χθες που τα κοίταξα, γιατί δεν ξέρω πότε τα έκανε, είδα 4 από τα 5 γεμάτα. Το ένα, αν και φαινόταν γεμάτο, ήταν σπασμένο στη μύτη. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ζωντανό νεοσσό; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Μεσα φαινοταν κοκκινοπο η μαυρο,καφε σκουρο τελος παντων????
Ειναι δυσκολα να ειναι ζωντανο αλλα οχι απιθανο

----------


## ndlns

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, κοκκινοπό δεν φαινόταν κανένα. Φαινόταν όλα γεμάτα. Επειδή τα είχα δει και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, σίγουρα έχουν αναπτυχθεί νεοσσοί μέσα. Τώρα, αν αυτό είναι ζωντανό, τι να πω... Εγώ πίστεψα αρχικά ότι μπορεί να το είχε σπάσει για να βγει, αλλά από χθες το μεσημέρι, σήμερα είδα τον πρώτο νεοσσό να βγαίνει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτύχθηκε κανονικά και στο τέλος να έσπασε η κανάρα το αυγό; Χλωμό μου φαίνεται... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Ολα πιθανα ειναι να το εσπασε η καναρα στην προσπαθεια της να το γυρισει η να μπηκε-βγηκε αποτομα στη φωλια ή να το εσπασε ο νεοσσος και να μην καταφερε να το ανοιξει αλλο ή κατι αλλο που δεν μου ερχετε η δεν το ξερω.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...83%CE%B7%CF%82
Αν δεις εδω θα καταλαβεις γτ σε ρωταω για το χρωμα!

----------


## ndlns

Ναι, Νίκο, τα έχω δει όλα τα βιντεάκια, έχω φάει αρκετές ώρες ψάχνοντας στο φόρουμ. Το κακό είναι ότι στην πράξη δεν μπορώ να τα δω τόσο καθαρά... Σ 'ευχαριστώ πάντως. 

Η οικογένεια σήμερα μεγάλωσε λίγο ακόμα... Έσκασε και δεύτερο αυγουλάκι. Έβγαλα μια βιαστική φωτογραφία..

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά στο σπασμένο αυγό υπήρχε νεκρός νεοσσός σε προχωρημένο στάδιο ανάπτυξης. Κρίμα... Τα αδερφάκια του όμως είναι μια χαρά και περιμένουν τον τελευταίο της παρέας. Από 6 αυγά, με ένσπορα τα 5, έμειναν μόνο 3 μικρά, αν βγει και το τελευταίο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Στα τιμπράντο η ωοσκόπηση έδειξε 3 στα 5 ένσπορα. Είμαστε βέβαια στην τέταρτη μέρα, οπότε έχει δρόμο ακόμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Να σου ζησουν,καλοκλαρωτα !!!

----------


## ndlns

Ήρθε και το τρίτο αδερφάκι μας! Τώρα που είναι εδώ ο... παππούς όλο φωτογραφίες μας βγάζει, θα βαρεθείτε να μας βλέπετε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά Νίκο!!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί εύχομαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο, τι άσχημα ε; Αλλά πολλά υποσχόμενα στο μέλλον. Με το καλό στο κλαρί να τα καμαρώσουμε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Ευθύμη, όχι και άσχημα! Είναι απίστευτα γλυκές χνουδομπαλίτσες! Να τα φάω μου έρχεται. Βέβαια, όσο μεγαλώνουν αλλάζουν, και γίνεται τόσο γρήγορα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Να τα χαίρεσαι  Νικόλα καλοκλάροτα  και υγιέστατα να είναι, αυτήν την αλλαγή τους μεγαλώνοντας ψοφάμε να βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα και να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά !!!!

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλη συνεχεια και υγεια να εχουν,να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## ndlns

Σήμερα περίμενα να σκάσουν τα τρία ένσπορα αυγά στα τιμπράντο. Στο πρωινό τάισμα είδα την παρακάτω εικόνα. Με δεδομένο ότι ο νεοσσός δεν φαίνεται να προσπάθησε να βγει, όπως δείχνει η φωτογραφία, ούτε ήταν μέρες νεκρός στο αυγό, γιατί οι γονείς έσπασαν το αυγό; ακριβώς έτσι ήταν η εικόνα και το μεσημέρι που το αφαίρεσα, είπα μήπως το πρωί έκανα λάθος και είναι ζωντανό...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι ρε Νικο λυπαμαι....
Μηπως δεν ειχε την δυναμη να βγει?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη ...  σε ποια μερα επωασης εχει ανοιχτει;

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, εγώ σήμερα το είδα έτσι. 13η μέρα σήμερα. Τα άλλα δύο βγήκαν. Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τα έβλεπα τα αυγά, όταν σηκωνόταν η κανάρα για να φάει... Δεν είχα προσέξει κάτι. Σήμερα το πρωί το είδα έτσι και νόμιζα ότι πέτυχα την ώρα της εκκόλαψης... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

απλα το ανοιξανε οταν ειδαν οτι περασε το διαστημα και δεν εβγαινε ....  αρκετα το κανουν οταν περασει το αναμενομενο διαστημα  .Οχι ολα 

το πουλακι εχει σταματησει να μεγαλωνει κανενα 2ημερο το πολυ  νομιζω πριν την εκκολαψη .Αν οχι , τοτε ελαχιστα περισσοτερο .Δεν ειχε φτασει παντως η μερα να βγει .Δεν ειχε τρυπησει τη μεμβρανη που οδηγει στον αεροθαλαμο και μετα στην εξοδο .Δεν δειχνει ομως σημαδια σηψης που θα επρεπε να σε ανησυχουν για κατι που σερνεται στην εκτροφη

----------


## ndlns

Πάντως σήμερα συμπλήρωνε τις μέρες για να βγει, δεν τις είχε περάσει. Εκτός κι αν ένιωσε η μάνα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και προσπάθησε να το σώσει ανοίγοντας το... Σήψη δεν υπήρχε, ήταν σαν ζωντανό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τα κοινά μεγαλώνουν και ντύνονται σιγά σιγά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Κρίμα για το πουλακι.
Ευχομαι καλη συνέχεια στα επόμενα.

----------


## peris

Νίκο θα γίνουν πολύ ομορφα από τώρα φαίνεται το ντύσιμο τους ότι είναι κουκλιά με το καλό να τα δούμε στο κλαρί !!!

----------


## MacGyver

Είναι κουκλιά τα μικρά σου φτου, φτου...

Ξαφνικά μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το τραγούδι  "Άσπρο-Μαύρο" της Αλέξια

----------


## IscarioTis

ΚΟΥΚΛΑΚΙΑ

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Να σας πω τα νέα μας, ευχάριστα αλλά και δυσάρεστα. 
 Τα ευχάριστα είναι ότι τα μικρά της δεύτερης γέννας κλάρωσαν όλα, πέντε στο σύνολο! Και οι δύο κανάρες προχώρησαν σε τρίτη γέννα... 
 Το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι ενώ η θηλυκιά έκανε 5 αυγά στην τρίτη γέννα, έχουν μείνει μόνο δύο. Ένα έσπασε την πρώτη μέρα που της τα επέστρεψα και το βρήκα στη σχάρα. Το μυστήριο είναι με τα άλλα δύο που απλά εξαφανίστηκαν (ήταν και ένσπορα)! Δεν υπάρχει ίχνος στο κλουβί. Χθες ήταν τρία, σήμερα δύο και ούτε ένα τσόφλι. Τα τρώνε τα μικρά; Μήπως δεν χορταίνουν; Εγώ χώρισα αρσενικό και μικρά για να είμαι σίγουρος. Έκανα καλά; Και μια φωτογραφία από τα μικρά... 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Άχου έχω χάσει επεισόδια!!! Ειναι κουκλάκια!!

----------


## stefos

Κουκλια Νικολα!!

----------


## peris

Και τα δυο για φίλημα είναι υπέροχα πουλάκια να τα χαίρεσαι Νίκο !!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Τέλεια είναι!!!!Ψάξε κάτω από το νήμα στη φωλιά!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Δεν νομίζω Βασίλη, έχει βάλει πολύ λίγο νήμα γιατί της έχω τσόχα. Μάλλον τα φάγανε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Μαλλί-πούπουλα αλλά Einstein .. δες και πως κοιταει το ασπρο .. στυλακι οχι αστεια .. χαχα να τα χαιρεσαι είναι κουκλιά .. 

HelloWorld

----------


## Αριστειδης

Νέα έχουμε; Πως πάνε τα μικρα;

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά είναι, έχουν απογαλακτιστεί και η μαμά τους έχει δύο καινούργιες χνουδομπαλίτσες, χθεσινές! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Βάλε μας καμιά φωτο να θαυμάσουμε και εμεις που δεν μπόρεσα με να βγάλουμε ::

----------


## ndlns

Χαλάω εγώ χατήρι; Πρώτα τα μικρά που πλέον μεγάλωσαν και είναι μαζί με αυτά της πρώτης γέννας, και τα νέα μας χνουδομπαλάκια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξύλινες πατήθρες, ξύλινες πατήθρες... χαχα!  :Big Grin: 

Νίκο εύχομαι καλοκλάρωτα τα μικρά και καλές πτήσεις στα πιο μεγάλα!

----------


## ndlns

Ευθύμη, στα τρία κλουβιά έχω ξύλινες, είναι το μοναδικό με πλαστικές γιατί είναι καινούργιο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλά το πουλάκι που είναι στην δεύτερη πατηθρα δεξιά, μπροστά μπροστά ειμαιιι κουκλακι. Να τα χαίρεσαι Νικό όλα όμορφα. Καλοκλαρωτα και τα μικρά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Σε ολα σκορδα.να τα χαιρεσαι!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

> Καλά το πουλάκι που είναι στην δεύτερη πατηθρα δεξιά, μπροστά μπροστά ειμαιιι κουκλακι. Να τα χαίρεσαι Νικό όλα όμορφα. Καλοκλαρωτα και τα μικρά.


Ναι, και μένα είναι το αγαπημένο μου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Ομορφα

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι....

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## ndlns

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 

 Και μετά τα ευχάριστα, έρχονται τα δυσάρεστα. 

 Έφυγα για διακοπές και, επειδή θα λείπω για μεγάλο διάστημα, αναγκαστικά πήρα μαζί μου και τα πουλάκια. 

 Οι δύο μου θηλυκές έχουν τα πουλάκια της τρίτης γέννας. 

 Στα κοινά είναι 8 ημερών και παρά τη μετακίνηση μάλλον τα ταΐζει. 

  Η τιμπραντίνα, ενώ στο σπίτι δεν σηκωνόταν με τίποτα από τη φωλιά, με τη μεταφορά τα παράτησε. Είναι μόλις δύο ημερών! Προσπαθώ να τα ταΐσω εγώ με αυγό και να τα ζεστάνω με λάμπα, αλλά το βλέπω δύσκολο να τα καταφέρνουν. Είναι πολύ μικρά. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένος με όλο αυτό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τα δύο από τα τέσσερα χάθηκαν. Βρήκα κανάρα να τα υιοθετήσει και θα τα πάω το βράδυ. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουν ως τότε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τι έχω κάνει ο ποιητής... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά τα δύο μικρά που έμειναν δόθηκαν για υιοθεσία σε ένα Pet Shop. 

Η θετή μητέρα είχε ένα μωρό λίγο μεγαλύτερο στη φωλιά και κάθησε πάνω τους αμέσως. Δύσκολα τα πράγματα, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία... 

Βέβαια, να ευχαριστήσω και τον ιδιοκτήτη του Pet Shop, που μόλις του τηλεφώνησα, χωρίς να με ξέρει, έδειξε τεράστια προθυμία να βοηθήσει! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τζίφος, δεν τα κατάφεραν. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Η αυλαία στη φετινή αναπαραγωγή πέφτει με ένα ακόμη δυσάρεστο γεγονός! 

Στην τελευταία γέννα στα τιμπράντο, ενώ ο αρσενικός αρρώστησε και απομακρύνθηκε από τη ζευγαρώστρα, η θηλυκιά κλωσσούσε τρία αυγά, το ένα ένσπορο. Δυστυχώς δυο μέρες πριν την εκκόλαψη, αρρώστησε κι αυτή με ευλογιά στο μάτι. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μην ταΐζει το μωρό από τη μέρα που γεννήθηκε. 

Αναγκαστικά ανέλαβα εγώ την ανατροφή του. Και ενώ πήγαινε καλά για τρεις μέρες και έτρωγε με όρεξη, ξαφνικά την τέταρτη μέρα έπαψε να έχει όρεξη και, όταν γύρισα σπίτι το βράδυ, το βρήκα νεκρό. 

Τελικός απολογισμός : 6 κλαρωμένα μικρά στα κοινά και, δυστυχώς, μόνο 4 στα τιμπράντο, όπου έχασα 5 νεοσσούς από εγκατάλειψη. 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους, όσους έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον και στο φόρουμ γενικότερα. Με τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις που πήρα από εδώ μέσα, αλλά και με την βοήθεια που είχα όταν την χρειάστηκα, ειδικά από τον jk21, κατάφερα να ζήσω για πρώτη φορά την μαγεία της αναπαραγωγής αυτών των τόσο όμορφων πουλιών! 

Ελπίζω του χρόνου να πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα, χωρίς τις φετινές απώλειες. 

The end! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ... καθαρη κοιλιτσα απλα προς τα δεξια φαινεται στο δερμα κατι σε λαδι αποχρωση 


Συνεχιζουμε Νικο ! Ολα μεσα στο χομπυ ειναι ... χαρες και λυπες

----------


## ndlns

Εννοείται ότι συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά. Αποκτάμε εμπειρίες και πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω καλύτερα στο μέλλον. Πρώτη φορά ήταν... 

Μπορεί και να έφυγε από πείνα. Αυτό με βασανίζει, που δεν το τάισα το απόγευμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Nικο τα ειπαμε τηλεφωνικα ...  η εμφανης μειωση της ορεξης και της αποδοχης της κρεμας που μου ανεφερες για το πρωι , δειχνει οτι κατι το ενοχλουσε . Καποιο βακτηριο πιστευω ...  δεν ξερω ....

----------


## ndlns

Μπορεί... Αλλά ξέρεις, ψυχαναγκαστικές εμμονές! Αν το είχα ταΐσει με το ζόρι και το έβρισκα νεκρό πάλι το ίδιο θα σκεφτόμουν, από την ανάποδη... Φταίω εγώ που το τάισα και έσκασε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

